# Wanting To Put A Hitch On The Back Of Ob To Tow Pwc



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

I want to put a hitch on the back of my 329fbh to tow a Seadoo, a little less than 900 lbs. Does anyone have ideas or have done this to their trailer to support this kind of weight. Tounge weight is maybe 50 - 60 lbs.

Randy


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I had the dealer install a hitch to put a bike rack on. I believe he said the wt limit was 500 lbs. I do know that it was welded to the frame and part of the underbelly needed to be dropped.


----------



## funtownrv (Feb 13, 2010)

Can be done but anything welded to the frame is considered an alteration and will void your warranty...


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Are you aware that cannot legally tow another vehicle behind the OB in a lot of states? It is not legal here in Maryland.
Eric


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Instant frame warranty void and maybe more than that.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Will mainly double tow in Ohio and Kentucky. It is alllowed in those states. And as far as the warranty is concerned, well I'm not concerned. It is a useless 1 year warranty up in summer.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Agree with you maddog the 1 year warranty is a joke. Also, check to see if these two states have a double tow overall length limit. I waited until after the year warranty was expired, then I installed a hitch to the back of my outback. The hitch is welded between the frame.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

kentucky allows up to 70feet and ohio up to 65 feet Towinglaws


----------



## JLAnderson (Sep 13, 2008)

mike said:


> I had the dealer install a hitch to put a bike rack on. I believe he said the wt limit was 500 lbs. I do know that it was welded to the frame and part of the underbelly needed to be dropped.


Who did your install? Did you notice any balance change?
Note: Lombard, IL


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

SouthLa26RS said:


> Agree with you maddog the 1 year warranty is a joke. Also, check to see if these two states have a double tow overall length limit. I waited until after the year warranty was expired, then I installed a hitch to the back of my outback. The hitch is welded between the frame.


Keystone warranty is a joke period. Have to fight them to get them to cover anything. But enough said about that. As far as the length Ohio is 65' I thought Kentucky was too but I guess I was wrong. I measured and estimate I will be 68'. I think I'll chance it and play dumb







.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Had mine welded to the frame...VERY solid. I have no doubt I could have towed a small jet ski trailer with this setup. (don't look at the rust...hey it's Oregon, it rains here)

More pictures here
http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/hitch_on_outback.htm


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Had mine welded to the frame...VERY solid. I have no doubt I could have towed a small jet ski trailer with this setup. (don't look at the rust...hey it's Oregon, it rains here)
> 
> More pictures here
> http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/hitch_on_outback.htm


Is that welded to the extensions that the bumper is mounted to or is it also tied into the i-beam of the frame?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Technically you are not allowed to tow two trailers if they both use a ball coupler.

The first trailer needs to be a fifth wheel or gooseneck type trailer.

Yes a gooseneck is a ball coupler in my thoughts too. But a gooseneck or fifth wheel is a much better balanced and safe platform to tow two trailers.

This law is enforced commercially, but its not very enforced privately.

I wouldnt worry, but wanted you to know about this.

A well schooled cop could write you a ticket for this. But if its tracking down the road well 99.9% of cops could care a less as long as doubles are legal in your state.

There are a few states that allows dual ball couplers to used in double towing for private use.

Carey


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Technically you are not allowed to tow two trailers if they both use a ball coupler.
> 
> The first trailer needs to be a fifth wheel or gooseneck type trailer.
> 
> ...


Got that covered, will be behind 329fbh fifth wheel. My only issue is length but I'll chance that.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh ok, youll be fine on length.

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

maddog said:


> Is that welded to the extensions that the bumper is mounted to or is it also tied into the i-beam of the frame?


To the I-Beam, and another weld on the cross supprort. See the link above for another picture that will help.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

JLAnderson said:


> I had the dealer install a hitch to put a bike rack on. I believe he said the wt limit was 500 lbs. I do know that it was welded to the frame and part of the underbelly needed to be dropped.


Who did your install? Did you notice any balance change?
Note: Lombard, IL
[/quote]
I had earhardts in Des plaines. I am a mount prospect ff and live in Downers so I just dropped it off one morning and picked it up the next. I also had the "axel flip" done at the same time. Before we got into the tt lifestyle, i researched alot of dealers in the area and only found two that i could recommend, Earhardts was one and the other was timberview near I 80 and la grange road. Both i feel confident about recommending. Timberview did not want to do the axel flip so I had all the work done at once at earhardts. btw I am not sure on the spelling on earhardts.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

maddog said:


> Technically you are not allowed to tow two trailers if they both use a ball coupler.
> 
> The first trailer needs to be a fifth wheel or gooseneck type trailer.
> 
> ...


Got that covered, will be behind 329fbh fifth wheel. My only issue is length but I'll chance that.
[/quote]

If they did stop you to question length, and they pull out a tape measure, ask to see when it was last certified for accuracy. Yes they need to be certified, just like gas pumps, scales, and other forms of measurement.


----------

